# Was anderes als Netflix   ?



## colormix (3. März 2019)

ich habe mir heute mal das Programm angeschaut und mal wieder feststellen müssen,  das die Inhalte nicht nach meinem  Geschmack sind ,
das was die für den Monat März  werben Richtung Sci Fi , Blockbaste  Filme haut  mich nicht vom Hocker   die Filme kenne ich alle schon    habe die  auf meiner  Festplatte  mal vom TV Sendern aufgenommen in HD    vor einer Weile ,

 gibt  nichts anderes wo Filme laufen die man noch nicht kennt   noch nicht im TV liefen   ?
Ich kenne nicht alle Streaming Dienste Maxdone ist übrigens auch nichts .


Ansonsten überlege ich bald den ein oder anderen Neuen Film auf BR Disk vielleicht zu kaufen wenn das mit diesen Streaming Dienste  weiter so  langweilig bleibt ?
u.a würde mich auch Wolf Creek 3  sehr installieren,


----------



## keinnick (3. März 2019)

Guck Dir mal Wer streamt es? Pruefe die Verfuegbarkeit von Filmen bei Netflix, Amazon, Maxdome u.v.m. an. Da kannst Du nachsehen was wo wann läuft.


----------



## Corn696 (3. März 2019)

Netflix und Co sind auch eher auf Serien ausgelegt.

Die Filme sind meist schon ältere Sachen. Von den eigenen Netflix Filmen hat mich bis jetzt auch noch keiner so richtig vom Hocker gehauen.


----------



## colormix (3. März 2019)

Corn696 schrieb:


> Netflix und Co sind auch eher auf Serien ausgelegt.



Ja eben  Serien interessieren mich generell  nicht und die gibt es massig auf den ÖR Sendern in HD ohne Zusatz Kosten , was ich suche nur Filme .

Was  ich vermeiden will  sind auch diese Zwangs Receiver (für jeden Sender braucht man ein Gerät,
ich bevorzuge 4k  VU+, Technisat so die Richtung , Netflix könnte ich mit meinem DMR 80  nutzen nur das haut mich nicht  vom  Hocker wie angesprochen ) ,
ich habe an meinem  TV auch keinen HDMI mehr frei die sind alle belegt


----------



## fipS09 (3. März 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Ja eben  Serien interessieren mich generell  nicht und die gibt es massig auf den ÖR Sendern in HD ohne Zusatz Kosten , was ich suche nur Filme .


Wobei man sagen muss das die Serien von Amazon, Netflix und HBO häufig qualitativ schon in einer ganz anderen Liga spielen. Wenn du allerdings damit nichts anfangen kannst, denke ich nicht daß es einen Streaming Dienst gibt der dir gefallen wird.


----------



## colormix (3. März 2019)

ich mag generell keine Serien und kucke im TV Programme auch keine, Stargate  SG1  und Stargate Atlantis  war   die  ein zigste Serien die ich jemals gerne geschaut hatte , davon gibt es keine Neu Auflage ,
andere Serien sind mir auch zu langweilig  zu schlecht.


----------



## HenneHuhn (3. März 2019)

Amazon Prime Video hat einen Fokus auch auf Filme. Aber gibt es überhaupt noch Streamingdienste (abgesehen von Sky), die nicht über Internet laufen? Satellitenfernsehen ist doch sowas von tot, es sei denn, du willst ausländische Programme empfangen.


----------



## colormix (3. März 2019)

Amazon Prime Video  wird nicht als APP angezeigt, 
wie  ich schon sagte habe ich kleine Lust auf extra  Geräte in meinem sehr kleinem Zimmer und dafür auch keinen  Port frei am TV , das ist alles belegt mit  Geräten  auf die ich nicht verzichten kann und die Smart fähig sind .


----------



## fipS09 (3. März 2019)

Da können wir dir dann auch nicht helfen  die wenigsten hier werden eine VU+ habe, geschweige denn deren App Store auswendig kennen. Damit kommt keiner der großen Streaming Anbieter für dich in Frage. Bei einem Volumenvertrag wie du ihn ja glaube ich hast würde ich dir ehrlich gesagt eher zum BluRay Kauf raten.


----------



## colormix (4. März 2019)

ja glaube  ich auch bald BluRay  Filme kaufen oder vielleicht  kann man die noch leihen Videothek ?
 Sky ist auch keine Alternative keine Lust zu bezahlen und dann Werbung mitten im Film ,das geht mir schon auf den Privat Sendern auf die nerven.


----------



## RyzA (4. März 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> ja glaube  ich auch bald BluRay  Filme kaufen oder vielleicht  kann man die noch leihen Videothek ?


Ich sammle auch Blurays. Das macht mir Spaß. Nachteil: irgendwann bekommt man Platzprobleme.

Bei uns in der Stadt haben wir noch zwei Videotheken wo man DVDs und Blurays leihen kann. Aber da geht kaum noch jemand hin.
2-3 Euro pro Film Verleih ist auch irgendwo Quatsch, wenn man gebrauchte Blurays teilweise schon für 3-4 Euro bekommt.


----------



## colormix (4. März 2019)

Werde ich auch Netflix ist für mich ein no.goo ,
Werben mit X-Men  , X-Men 2  läuft grade auf Kabel 1 als 3. wh und das kann ich in HD schauen/ausnahmen .


----------



## fipS09 (4. März 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Werde ich auch Netflix ist für mich ein no.goo ,
> Werben mit X-Men  , X-Men 2  läuft grade auf Kabel 1 als 3. wh und das kann ich in HD schauen/ausnahmen .


Bei Netflix gibts X-Men: Zukunft ist Vergangenheit, der ist 11 Jahre jünger als X-Men 2^^ Den kannst du da sogar in Full HD sehen, die privaten senden ja glaube ich nur in 720p.


----------



## colormix (5. März 2019)

X-Men Zukunft den habe ich auch schon gesehen lief vor längerer Zeit glaube Pro7/Maxx RLT II `?
so um 2014 bis mitte 18 liefen im Free TV oft Neue  sachen  bei HD + hat man es dann in HD/5.1 z.t mit wenig    oder ganz ohne Werbung .

Naja so wird wenigstens mein BR Player mal genutzt.

Die Privaten senden in 1080/i  bei HD , die ÖR in 720p die Qualität ist bei den ÖR etwas besser  kommt aber immer auf den Film selber an in welcher  Qualität der ist.


----------



## Andregee (5. März 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich sammle auch Blurays. Das macht mir Spaß. Nachteil: irgendwann bekommt man Platzprobleme.
> 
> Bei uns in der Stadt haben wir noch zwei Videotheken wo man DVDs und Blurays leihen kann. Aber da geht kaum noch jemand hin.
> 2-3 Euro pro Film Verleih ist auch irgendwo Quatsch, wenn man gebrauchte Blurays teilweise schon für 3-4 Euro bekommt.


Bei Uns haben Die Blurays nur einen Euro gekostet.Leider gibt die Hier keine Videothek Mehr,denn das war die einzig günstige Möglichkeit,aktuelle Filme Zu schauen. Das Angebot der Streamingdienste ist Im Filmbereich geradezu armselig

Gesendet von meinem HTC One_M8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## fipS09 (5. März 2019)

Andregee schrieb:


> Bei Uns haben Die Blurays nur einen Euro gekostet.Leider gibt die Hier keine Videothek Mehr,denn das war die einzig günstige Möglichkeit,aktuelle Filme Zu schauen. Das Angebot der Streamingdienste ist Im Filmbereich geradezu armselig
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC One_M8 mit Tapatalk



Gibts DVD und Bluray Releases nicht in der Regel bei Amazon Prime als Leihversion? Vielleicht eine alternative zur herkömmlichen Videothek, die ja leider am aussterben sind.


----------



## colormix (5. März 2019)

Mit den Online Diensten  was ich bis jetzt so gesehen hatte in der Film Übersicht  hatte mich NICHT   überzeugt von den Inhalten ,  wenn ich etwas extra bezahle soll will ich auch  ein   Angeboten bekommen     nicht  nur Filme    die   im TV schon mal liefen ,   
Videothek haben meist auch nur langweilen Kram was ich so darüber gelesen habe , 
es leibt wohl nichts anders über als Kaufen .


----------



## Olstyle (5. März 2019)

Du kannst bei Amazon auch einzelnen Filme virtuell leihen und kaufen ohne das Streaming Abo zu haben. Da gibt es so ziemlich alles was es auf BluRay gibt.


----------



## fipS09 (5. März 2019)

Früher haben die sogar noch DVDs versendet. Hat sich aber wohl irgendwann nicht mehr gelohnt weil Streaming einfach bequemer ist. Lieber lass ich das Video bei schlechter Leitung 30min buffern, als 1-2 Tage auf den Postboten zu warten


----------



## P2063 (5. März 2019)

es ist halt leider auch dem klassischen eingestaubten Vertriebsweg geschuldet, dass Filme, die nicht direkt vom jeweiligen Streaminganbieter produziert wurden, eben erst im Kino, dann im Verkauf, dann im Verleih und dann im Stream zu sehen sind. Da können schon mal 2-3 Jahre ins Land gehen und dann müssen Netflix und Co auch erst mal die Lizenzrechte erwerben wollen.

Ich wünsche mir ja sowas wie bei Musik, wo wirklich alle Anbieter quasi den gesamten weltweiten Katalog streamen, gerne auch für einen angemessen höheren Preis. Aber leider hat die Industrie nichts gelernt und die Landschaft wird immer fragmentierter weil jedes großes Studio sein eigenes Süppchen kochen will. Man kann nur hoffen, dass sie damit auf die Schnauze fallen.

Ich bin auch am überlegen, mir doch wieder einen Player für UHD Blurays zu kaufen. Aber leider ist das Angebot nicht grade überwältigend groß was die Filmauswahl angeht, es gibt zwar ein paar Perlen, aber die meisten sind abgesehen von HDR/Dolby Vision kaum von der HD Version zu unterscheiden und man fühlt sich wieder mit den Tonformaten verarscht wenn 3D Audio grottenschlecht abgemischt oder garnicht erst in mehreren Sprachen auf die Disc gepackt wird obwohl sie fürs Kino ebenfalls produziert wurden...


----------



## colormix (5. März 2019)

P2063@
Dann müssen die sich heute eben etwas beeilen   mit der Zeit gehen   Neue Filme sofort auf Disk raus bringen  wer geht denn heute noch ins Kino,  dass ist schon lange nicht mehr Zeitgemäß, 
Zeitgemäß das Neue Kino Filme sofort  ohne Verzögerung online zu sehen sind was nicht der Fall ist,  wenn das so wäre  sofort würde ich  nicht meckern und mir so einen Account auch holen . 

Netflix u.a. 2012 - Das Ende der Welt,
 den Film habe ich seit 4 Jahren auf meiner Festplatte vom Receiver der lief das 1. mal ende 2014 
auf Sat 1, Spider-Man nicht  mein Geschmack unzählige male im TV gesendet wurde  usw ..,
wo mit die Werben diese Filme die mich interessierten  habe ich alle aufgenommen auf meiner HDD , das was ich heute im Netflix Programm so sehe ist nichts Neues , kennt/habe   ich alles schon und zwar in HD/5.1 .


----------



## Olstyle (5. März 2019)

Nochmal: Du kannst die Filme (oft) zeitgleich mit dem Disk-Release Online sehen. Aber eben nicht besonders billig im Abo sondern als Einzelkauf auf Amazon.


----------



## colormix (5. März 2019)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Nochmal: Du kannst die Filme (oft) zeitgleich mit dem Disk-Release Online sehen. Aber eben nicht besonders billig im Abo sondern als Einzelkauf auf Amazon.



Bei Amazon braucht man aber dieses Zwangs Stick habe ich wie schon gesagt keine Lust auf Zwangs Hardware und auch keinen HDMI Port mehr frei,
wieder eine Fernbedienung mehr ich steige da  jetzt schon   nicht mehr durch was für was ist  ,
so was ähnliches wie Amazon App habe ich in meinem HDD Recoder gesehen leider kann ich da nicht kucken was es für Inhalte gibt, man muss sich erst anmelden und bezahlen damit man schauen kann wo einem die Inhalte Interessenten .


----------



## fipS09 (5. März 2019)

Eigentlich gibt es auf jedem modernen TV, auf jeder Konsole, auf Android Boxen etc. überall eine Amazon App. Ärgerlich das es sie bei dir nicht gibt. PC hast du nicht angeschlossen?


----------



## colormix (5. März 2019)

ich benutze den TV nur als Monitor und der TV kommt bald weg dafür ein Super Großer Monitor/Beamer  auch mit 4 x HDMI ,
Samsung TVs haben kein  Android das nur mal so nebenbei , ich lehne generell die schlechte TV Tuner und irreparable EPG so wie PVR,  Smart  Funktion bei TV Geräten ab und das mit Guten Grund , das können bessere   Linux TV Receiver  Alles besser und schneller .


----------



## Olstyle (5. März 2019)

Du kannst Amazon (und auch Netflix) auch über den PC streamen.


----------



## keinnick (5. März 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> so was ähnliches wie Amazon App habe ich in meinem HDD Recoder gesehen leider kann ich da nicht kucken was es für Inhalte gibt, man muss sich erst anmelden und bezahlen damit man schauen kann wo einem die Inhalte Interessenten .


Du kannst Dich jederzeit auch ohne Anmeldung bei Amazon Prime Video umsehen, was es dort so gibt und im Zweifel gibt es eine kostenlose Testphase. Auch ohne "Zwangs Stick". Aber Dir kann man es offensichtlich eh nicht Recht machen und Du findest für alles einen Punkt, der Dir nicht passt. Wozu eigentlich dieser Thread?


----------



## fipS09 (5. März 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> ich benutze den TV nur als Monitor und der TV kommt bald weg dafür ein Super Großer Monitor/Beamer  auch mit 4 x HDMI ,
> Samsung TVs haben kein  Android das nur mal so nebenbei , ich lehne generell die schlechte TV Tuner und irreparable EPG so wie PVR,  Smart  Funktion bei TV Geräten ab und das mit Guten Grund , das können bessere   Linux TV Receiver  Alles besser und schneller .


Das Samsung TVs kein Android nutzen weiß ich, aber die Modelle haben trotzdem seit mindestens 2014 Amazon Video Apps  Linux Receiver können zweifelsfrei besser TV empfangen, aber scheinbar fehlte es bei deinem an den elementaren Smart Funktionen die mittlerweile jeder 0815 TV bietet. Da kann dir natürlich dann hier auch niemand helfen, wenn du generell keine anderen Streaming Angebote nutzen kannst weil die Apps fehlen weiß ich nicht so wirklich was du dir von dem Thread erhofft hast.


----------



## colormix (5. März 2019)

bei meinem Samsung TV bj 2015 Aktuelle FW  von 2018  ist kein Amazon App zu finden ,
 hatte das mal vor einer weile probiert und nie wieder nutzen ich  so was über einen TV , Smart die schlechte Smart Funktionen  wird alles sehr langsam .


----------



## fipS09 (5. März 2019)

Was hast du denn für ein Modell? Der alte TV von meiner Freundin konnte das damals definitiv.


----------



## Olstyle (5. März 2019)

Wie gesagt: Selbst wenn gibt es ja noch den offensichtlich verbundenen PC und Amazon.de (was man wiederum auch mit dem Browser des Smart TV öffnen kann, DAS ist dann aber wirklich ekelhaft ruckelig).


----------



## colormix (5. März 2019)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: Selbst wenn gibt es ja noch den offensichtlich verbundenen PC und Amazon.de (was man wiederum auch mit dem Browser des Smart TV öffnen kann, DAS ist dann aber wirklich ekelhaft ruckelig).



Wie kommt man daran ?
Mit Sicherheit öffne  ich nichts  im TV was mein  Receiver besser und wesentlich schnell kann da laufen auch Clips in HD ruckelfrei in Voll Bild ohne das man was vom Browser merkt -> das geht hier in so eine Art von Online Player über wobei der Browser in den Hintergrund geschaltet wird was kein TV so kann bei  Links  .

 zu mal auch eine USB Tastatur/Maus erkannt wird was am TV nicht geht.


----------



## fipS09 (5. März 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> zu mal auch eine USB Tastatur/Maus erkannt wird was am TV nicht geht.


Das ist an modernen TVs überhaupt kein Problem, ich nutze an meinem eine Tastatur sowie einen Spielecontroller ohne irgendwelche Einschränkungen. Aber mit deinem Linux Receiver kannst du ja mal auf Amazon.de gehen und schauen obs klappt. Weiß nicht inwieweit die Lösung beim DRM mit macht, Je nachdem braucht man noch Silverlight als Browserplugin.


----------



## colormix (5. März 2019)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Amazon.de gehen und schauen obs klappt. Weiß nicht inwieweit die Lösung beim DRM mit macht,  .



 neuere TV Receiver  basieren  alle   auf Linux/Linux Kernel , sieht man immer an der Open Source Lizenzhinweisen *g*


----------



## Venom89 (5. März 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> andere Serien sind mir auch zu langweilig  zu schlecht.



Redest du immer alles schlecht was du nicht kennst? 
Anders kann ich deine Aussage nicht interpretieren. 

Das es keinen streaming Anbieter gibt, welcher alle aktuellen Blurays im Abo bereitstellt, sollte leicht mit einer Google Suche, beantwortet werden. 





colormix schrieb:


> Amazon Prime Video  wird nicht als APP angezeigt,
> wie  ich schon sagte habe ich kleine Lust auf extra  Geräte in meinem sehr kleinem Zimmer und dafür auch keinen  Port frei am TV , das ist alles belegt mit  Geräten  auf die ich nicht verzichten kann und die Smart fähig sind .



Also du hast einen Smart TV und 4 HDMI Geräte daran welche alle smart fähig sein sollen... 
Da bekommst du keine Amazon App installiert? Ganz schön smart. 

Was soll der Thread dann hier?



colormix schrieb:


> ich benutze den TV nur als Monitor und der TV kommt bald weg dafür ein Super Großer Monitor/Beamer  auch mit 4 x HDMI



Aber ein FireTV Stick ist zu groß für dein sehr kleines Zimmer?


----------



## colormix (5. März 2019)

Venom89 schrieb:


> Redest du immer alles schlecht was du nicht kennst?
> Anders kann ich deine Aussage nicht interpretieren.
> 
> Das es keinen streaming Anbieter gibt, welcher alle aktuellen Blurays im Abo bereitstellt, sollte leicht mit einer Google Suche, beantwortet werden.
> ...



Wie  ich schon sagte habe ich keinen HDMI Platz frei und keine Lust auf  zwei weitere Fernbedienungen , eine für den Stick und noch eine zusätzliche für einen HDMI Umschalter   das ist mir einfach zu Umständlich/Unübersichtlich , mir sind  es jetzt schon so viele Geräte die ich aber Alle brauche.

Der Thread ist ja offenbar durch es gibt nichts .


----------



## Andregee (5. März 2019)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Gibts DVD und Bluray Releases nicht in der Regel bei Amazon Prime als Leihversion? Vielleicht eine alternative zur herkömmlichen Videothek, die ja leider am aussterben sind.


Amazon Hat Den Dienst eingestellt. Und die Leihpreise bei Prime für aktuelle Titel spotten mit 5.99 Euro pro Film abseits von Angeboten jeglicher Beschreibung wenn man bedenkt das in einer Videothek ein Bruchteil dessen aufgerufen wurde obwohl man noch physische Medien bereitstellen musste 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Olstyle (5. März 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Der Thread ist ja offenbar durch es gibt nichts .


Wenn du z.B. bei Fips Post auch die zweite Hälfte lesen würdest, würdest du auch sehen dass es einen Weg gibt, wahrscheinlich sogar mit deinem Receiver. Aber vielleicht wolltest du dich ja auch nur in Mitleid sulen, was bei lösbaren "Problemen" halt nicht aufkommt.


----------



## colormix (6. März 2019)

nicht das ich was gegen Netflix hätte ein netter versuch die  Leute rein-zulegen,
gestern da angerufen und nach   Neuen  Filmen gefragt kam auch nichts bei raus ,
dann erzählt der Typ was von Torchwood (kenne  nicht nicht ) und eben sehe  recht erstaunt zur Zufall in meiner EPG  läuft auf one(1) HD als Serie  heute Folge 11.

Das Thema  hier ist duch das mit dem Online Kram hat sich für mich erledigt .


----------



## fipS09 (6. März 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> nicht das ich was gegen Netflix hätte ein netter versuch die  Leute rein-zulegen,
> gestern da angerufen und nach   Neuen  Filmen gefragt kam auch nichts bei raus ,
> dann erzählt der Typ was von Torchwood (kenne  nicht nicht ) und eben sehe  recht erstaunt zur Zufall in meiner EPG  läuft auf one(1) HD als Serie  heute Folge 11.



 du bist der Knaller, noch nie gehört das jemand bei Netflix anruft um sich nach Neuheiten umzuhören. Torchwood läuft übrigens nichtmals mehr bei Netflix.

Mir scheint du hast das ganze Video on Demand Business noch nicht verstanden, du bezahlst da nicht für verfrühten Zugang, sondern dafür das du schauen kannst wann du willst und wo du willst. 
Dazu kommen das extrem hochkarätige Eigenproduktionen an Serien, die regelmäßig mit Preisen überschüttet werden. Die von Netflix produzierten Filme waren bis jetzt nicht mein Ding, aber Roma (2018) - IMDb hat beispielsweise 3 Oscars gewonnen. Die Black Mirror Folgen sind auch quasi Filme, welche abgesehen von der interaktiven meiner Meinung nach einfach nur herausragend sind.
Hier mal eine Liste der Netflix Eigenproduktionen die du in der Regel nur dort sehen kannst.

Wenn man was mit Serien anfangen kann und keinen Bock auf ständige Werbeunterbrechungen hat, sind die 10 Euro im Monat meiner Meinung nach extrem fair.


----------



## colormix (6. März 2019)

fipS09 schrieb:


> du bist der Knaller, noch nie gehört das jemand bei Netflix anruft. Torchwood läuft übrigens nichtmals mehr bei Netflix.
> 
> d.



Der Knaller bist du 
schau mal Netflix raeumt auf: Netflix trennt sich von Doctor Who, Torchwood & weiteren Serien


----------



## fipS09 (6. März 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Der Knaller bist du
> Netflix trennt sich von Doctor Who, Torchwood & weiteren Serien[/url]


Ja das ist doch genau das was ich sagte, Torchwood läuft garnicht mehr bei Netflix. Ich hab meinen letzten Beitrag mal editiert und das ganze noch etwas weiter ausgeführt.


----------



## colormix (6. März 2019)

Doctor Who läuft schon eine ganze weile auf one (1) kurz danach wo Netflix eingestellt hatte begann one (1) mit der Ausstrahlung  es ist und war nur sehr wenig Zeit versetzt ,
es sind  einige Filme die ich auf Netflix entdeckt hatte die  im TV laufen oder mal liefen ,
 sehe es   nicht ein für TV  Inhalte extra noch mal zu bezahlen   nur weil es über das Internet  ist   .

Schade das es da nix besseres gibt vielleicht kommt  mal eines Tages was ,  so  lange lasse ich das mit Online


----------



## fipS09 (6. März 2019)

Das ist ja auch okay, nur weil es nichts für dich ist, ist es nicht gleich schlecht. Ich hab den Link zwar schon im letzten Post geschickt, aber hier Liste der Eigenproduktionen von Netflix – Wikipedia nochmal alles was man NUR bei Netflix gucken kann da sie es selber produzieren. Da ist vom Oscar- bis Emmygewinner alles dabei, qualitativ viel hochwertiges. 

Aber für dich sind die Streaming Dienste sowieso nichts, laut anderen Threads benutzt du Volumen Internet über LTE falls ich mich nicht irre. Netflix verbraucht pro Stunde in HD 3GB Datenvolumen, bei 4K Serien sind es sogar 7GB Datenvolumen, und da wird schon ordentlich komprimiert.


----------



## colormix (6. März 2019)

Das mit dem Dateivolumen interessiert erst mal nicht wenn ich  mehr brauche unbegrenzt gibt es Mittel und Wege ,
 hatte   vor mir Streaming Dienste zu holen  vor paar Tagen gekuckt was es so an Inhalten gibt  sehr  enttäuscht mit dem Angeboten,  werde erst mal abwarten ob es mal besser wird .


----------



## fipS09 (6. März 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Sind eher wohl die Leute die kein Sat und HD + nutzen können und mit SD TV über Kabel nicht zufrieden sind die  Online nutzen


Nein das sind Leute die keine Lust haben immer eine Woche zu warten bis die neueste Serienfolge im TV läuft, oder die nicht ständig durch Werbung unterbrochen werden wollen. Aufnehmen ist da eine Option, aber da muss ich ja noch länger warten als man das im Free TV eh schon muss. Man hat die Freiheit zu schauen was man will, wann man will, und bekommt zusätzlich noch herausragenden exklusiven Content den man im Free TV nicht bekommt. Da finde ich den Preis von knapp 10 Euro im Monat durchaus fair (den man mit ein paar Freunden auch auf 3,50Euro bekommt). 

Natürlich kann man sich auch einen Receiver a la VU+ zulegen + riesiger Festplatte. Da ist man aber bei weitem nicht so flexibel und um eine ähnlich große Auswahl wie bei Netflix zu haben (Liste aller Filme und Serien, die bei Netflix verfuegbar sind | Wer streamt es?) bräuchte ich wohl die ein oder andere Festplatte. 
Netflix ist nicht umsonst mittlerweile der wertvollste Medienkonzern der Welt, das liegt nicht daran das alle 150 Millionen Abonnenten keine Zugriff auf Satelliten TV haben.

Übrigens kann man auch mit Kabelanschluss HD Sender schauen, bei Unitymedia kann ich die Privaten dazu buchen (4,99€, so teuer sollte die SAT Smartcard ja auch sein), die ÖR gibts wohl so.


----------



## colormix (6. März 2019)

Auf dem einem Receiver habe ich das Foxxum Portal da ist sehr viel aber kein Amazon


----------



## Venom89 (6. März 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Wie  ich schon sagte habe ich keinen HDMI Platz frei und keine Lust auf  zwei weitere Fernbedienungen , eine für den Stick und noch eine zusätzliche für einen HDMI Umschalter   das ist mir einfach zu Umständlich/Unübersichtlich , mir sind  es jetzt schon so viele Geräte die ich aber Alle brauche.



Aber die Geräte sind doch alle "smart"?  
So eine Harmony ist schon was feines  



colormix schrieb:


> Der Thread ist ja offenbar durch es gibt nichts .



Der Thread war wieder einmal sinnlos. 



colormix schrieb:


> nicht das ich was gegen Netflix hätte ein netter versuch die  Leute rein-zulegen,



Aber sicher doch.



colormix schrieb:


> gestern da angerufen und nach   Neuen  Filmen gefragt kam auch nichts bei raus ,
> dann erzählt der Typ was von Torchwood (kenne  nicht nicht ) und eben sehe  recht erstaunt zur Zufall in meiner EPG  läuft auf one(1) HD als Serie  heute Folge 11.



Ja das glauben wir dir natürlich. 



colormix schrieb:


> Der Knaller bist du
> schau mal Netflix raeumt auf: Netflix trennt sich von Doctor Who, Torchwood & weiteren Serien







colormix schrieb:


> Das mit dem Dateivolumen interessiert erst mal nicht wenn ich  mehr brauche unbegrenzt gibt es Mittel und Wege ,



Vor kurzem hast du noch erzählt das du nur einen Volumen Vertrag mit 5GB hast 



colormix schrieb:


> hatte   vor mir Streaming Dienste zu holen  vor paar Tagen gekuckt was es so an Inhalten gibt  sehr  enttäuscht mit dem Angeboten,  werde erst mal abwarten ob es mal besser wird .



Dein Vertrag lässt überhaupt kein Streaming zu.
Deswegen musst du jetzt so einen Stuss hier erzählen?
Das scheint dich ja ordentlich zu wurmen.


----------



## colormix (6. März 2019)

Venom89 schrieb:


> Dein Vertrag lässt überhaupt kein Streaming zu.
> Deswegen musst du jetzt so einen Stuss hier erzählen?
> Das scheint dich ja ordentlich zu wurmen.



Ich gehöre zu den Leute der sich vorher Erkundigt/Informiert  nicht blauäugig irgendwelche Verträge eingeht,  dann fragt man auch mal in Foren,  was ist denn daran so schlimm  dazu sind  schließlich Foren da .

Zu erst was gibt es  an Guten  Streaming Diensten 
 Inhalten ob das interessant für mich ist?
dann  kümmert man sich um einen schnellen Internet   Zugang ohne Drosselung .

Als  wenig Internet Nutzer lohnt ein VDSL Anschluss z.z. nicht für das bisschen Foren lesen  Email genügt das was ich habe, heißt wenn es  Guten  Streaming Dienste geben würde die es nicht gibt würde ich auch was  mit dem Internet Zugang machen nur  deswegen und nur wegen  Streaming Diensten .


----------



## Venom89 (6. März 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Ich gehöre zu den Leute der sich vorher erkundigt  nicht blauäugig irgendwelche Verträge eingeht und dann fragt man auch mal in Foren nach .



Logisch, gibt ja auch keine sinnvollere Quelle 



> Man erkundigt sich  zu erst was es gibt an Streaming Diensten und Inhalte ob das interessant für mich ist,
> erst dann  kümmert man sich um einen Internet Zugang ohne Drosselung der schnell genug ist,



Ein vernünftiger Internet Vertrag kostet bestimmt nicht 20 Euro bei 5GB Volumen. 
Wer so etwas abschließt, hat einfach keine andere Wahl. 

Und jetzt erzähl nicht wieder, dass dies nicht stimmt, hast du hier selber niedergeschrieben. 




> da es nichts vernünftiges an Streaming Diensten gibt



Stimmt, alles total mies 



> das hat sich  nun  erst mal erledigt bleibt alles beim Alten .



Wie immer bei dir.


----------

